# No evidence aspirin beneficial



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.montrealgazette.com/story_print.html?id=5266722&sponsor=

/links


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link - quite interesting.

It was only the other month there was a study out about how small dose aspirin should be prescribed to everyone to improve general health and reduce the chance of cancer and heart attacks etc

I think the best bet is to get a blood test done to check for clotting disorders as a standard diagnostic before starting IVF


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi   , I think the general suggestion to take low dose aspirin is for those ttc who have not had clotting investigations done, and is so precautionary. I'm not sure it is specific to those undertaking IVF. I myself have had 2 miscarriages and was diagnosed as Lupus Anticoagulant Positive after the 2nd, which almost certainly was the cause. Had I been taking aspirin (which I now must take daily) who knows, I may now be mother to 2 instead of now having to go down this route    My GP has said that as long as you don't suffer from gastric/reflux issues 75mg aspirin is not a problem. At least it feels like you are actually doing something to help !!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

The last time I looked, there was quite a comprehensive article weighing up various studies some of which said it helped in IVF, some said it hindered...


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

My friends is a GP in Glasgow where all women over 40 who are pregnant are given 75mg aspirin as a matter of course to help reduce the chances of pre-eclampsia ... Must do something.
I know it's a medication that very little is  known about its true benefits.
Mini xx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

I had pre-eclampsia on my pregnancy and that was when I had been taking 75mg Asprin and on 40ml clexane daily. I have been told that if/when I get a BFP again to increase my asprin intake as it is supposed to help prevent PE. Both my NHS consultant and my private immunes doc have said the same.

I think for one article you read to say that something either doesn't work or there is no proof that it does work you will always find others to say it does. It can be so confusing   

You can get enteric coated asprin ( I think thats what they are called?) to prevent any stomache upset or gastic issues, so it can be taken by most people.

I think there has been a change thoughts of when to take asprin. On all my cycles I have taken asprin from the word go and now I have been told to start it when I get a BFP and I've read a few people have also been told the same.

Anyway, if/when I get my BFP I will be taking asprin. I think the pros outweigh the cons.

Cozy


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I am also someone who has taken it in pg, after a dvt and multiple miscarriages 

However the article I linked to is about a study by the cochrane library, bringing together a lit if other studies, so it is good solid information and worth looking at


----------

